# Apache22 problem python2.7



## vamos (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, I've tryed to install apache on my dedcated server but I've got a problem.

OS: FreeBSD 7.4 32bits

I try to install apache:

```
===>    Verifying install for apr-1 in /usr/ports/devel/apr1
===>   apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/python2.7 in /usr/ports/lang/python27
====> You must select one and only one option from the UCS single
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/python27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

So I've tryed to install python 2.7 and...

```
>>> CWD packages-7.4-release
<<< 550 packages-7.4-release: No such file or directory.
>>> QUIT
<<< 221 Goodbye.
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-release/Latest/python27.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.4-release/Latest/python27.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```

Can someone help me ? thanks.


----------



## neilms (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't you upgrade to a more recent supported version?


----------



## vamos (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello, the apache or portsnap ? cordialy.


----------



## OH (Jan 19, 2013)

vamos said:
			
		

> Hello, I've tryed to install apache on my dedcated server but I've got a problem.
> 
> OS: FreeBSD 7.4 32bits
> 
> ...



`# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27`
`# make config`


Then make sure either UCS2 or UCS4 is selected, not both. UCS4 is the default.


----------

